# Classical music history podcast



## alfabeta (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking for a podcast series that discusses classical music through the ages.

Have searched the web, but haven't found a good series yet.

Can anyone suggest a good one?

regards 
Alf


----------



## Travis (Dec 19, 2008)

I recommend "The Story of Classical Music" by Darren Henley. This title is available at eMusic. I am just getting into classical music and I thoroughly enjoyed this audio book. Musical samples are interspersed throughout the reading. I ended up downloading several different pieces as a result of listening to the book including RODRIGO's Concierto de Aranjuez, a beautiful guitar concerto.


----------



## Frederi (Jan 8, 2009)

Travis said:


> I recommend "The Story of Classical Music" by Darren Henley. This title is available at eMusic. I am just getting into classical music and I thoroughly enjoyed this audio book. Musical samples are interspersed throughout the reading. I ended up downloading several different pieces as a result of listening to the book including RODRIGO's Concierto de Aranjuez, a beautiful guitar concerto.


I am agree with Travis.I also think so.I also think that title is available.I like that type *music*.


----------

